# Springfield Loaded



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

for you Springfield Loaded fans, is there any big difference between the PX9151LP and the PI9132LP? Both seem the same to me

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=3


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The 32 has adjustable sights....otherwise they look the same to me.


----------

